# Callaway FTiq?



## teebird45 (Mar 16, 2009)

What do you guys think about the Callaway FTiq?

Also, I was on their site the other day and played this new game.. I think some of you might like it too. Hit It Pure


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

My best was 3181.1 yd not a bad like game for a quick play can anyone beat me?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

new top of 3632.9 yd bring it on if only I could drive like that in really life


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

3650.1 

I had a lot of games at 3400, I must have played it 50 times. 

Who's next????? I'll get my 8year old to play she will probably get high score.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no kids allowed they'll beat us to easy... you can get a good run on thought with the bounus did you use the round or square driver ? which surface the course or range? I don't think it makes a difference just thought I'd ask


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

OK! OK! I will leave the kids out of it!

I was using the square driver at the driving range. I actually started that game kind weak but I got 4 hit it pures in a row.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

New top 4326.9 can you beat it


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

new one 4763.6


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

for all of you not playing at home heres a new one 5111.7


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> for all of you not playing at home heres a new one 5111.7


My granddaughter is needed for this


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

come on bob you can do this all you need to do is use the mouse to click on a club and the range, then use the space bar which is the long button that has a Alt button on either side


----------

